# This Garand is a "keeper"....



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I bought this from a buddy of another member here. Price was a bit more than I wanted to pay for one and I almost turned it down. When I met with the seller to look at it, the bore looked like a sewer pipe. In fact it was so fouled that it was difficult to see how much of the rifling was left or whether or not the bore was pitted etc.

Anyway, took it home and spent about 3 solid hours cleaning it and then took it to the range, set up a 100yd target. Fired 3 shots just to get the sights "close" and then fired this 5 shot group with Federal 180gr factory ammo (the cheapest I could find at Walmart on my way to the range..)


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

That's about a 1.4" 100yd 5 shot group out of a 68yr old rifle fired by a 60yr old fat guy with iron sights....

:thumbsup:


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Definitely a keeper. A Garand is next on my list. I have nightmares about what they were selling for in the '70s. I could have had a closet full.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on your rifle...I havn't gotten mine yet... whats your thought on shooting factory ammo through a garand...I've heard mixed on it....

http://www.calguns.net/calgunforum/archive/index.php/t-318453.html


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Pics of the rifle... Can they still be found under $500 ?


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

CMP still has a bunch of them and soon as Obama is gone there's a couple hundred thousand waiting on permits to be repatriated back into the country..... same with the Carbine.

A serviceable Garand can be had for $500 or a bit less. Those in the condition mine is in cannot be had for anywhere near that. This one is a "correct grade" extremely hard to find and the bonus is this one shoots as good as I've ever seen a Garand shoot.... including NM models... Most of the standard Garands even when brand new were 3MOA or slightly better guns right out of the crate.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

few more


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

no woryz said:


> Congrats on your rifle...I havn't gotten mine yet... whats your thought on shooting factory ammo through a garand...I've heard mixed on it....
> 
> http://www.calguns.net/calgunforum/archive/index.php/t-318453.html


There can be an "issue" with very heavy bullets with large charges of slow burning powder. It is extremely rare though. Most commercial 30-06 loads are well under SAAMI maximum pressures and the "spike" problems are actually most associated with reloaders who don't pay attention to the needs of the Garand and M1A regarding medium burning rate powders.

There's also a very inexpensive adjustable gas valve that solves any perceived problem with any "custom reload' with a turn of a screw....

Th target pictured was off the shelf el Cheapo Federal hunting ammo....


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Patton was indeed correct "The finest battle rifle ever devised by man". Now; many hold more BB's, fire faster rate of fire, but Im not sure any are any better?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I shot M1 during my ROTC days and qualified as expert. I always wanted one for the memories, but never got a real opportunity when I had the cash. It is a great gun, and I am envious of those folks who have one.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Stop tempting me and potentially ruining my wallet!

I've been lusting after a correct grade SA M1 from CMP for a while; y'all quit trying to make it a reality.

I personally think due to the cost of the rifles and ammo that M1s make a good stash rifle. I've seen several survivalists bury them in PVC tubes along with ammo for this reason. The only knocks I've ever had on the M1 is that most CMP surplus M1s have had their throats shot out and that the rifle is heavy. I'm big on lightweight and ideally prefer a rifle that weighs at max 6.5lbs before optics and accessories.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> Stop tempting me and potentially ruining my wallet!
> 
> I've been lusting after a correct grade SA M1 from CMP for a while; y'all quit trying to make it a reality.
> 
> I personally think due to the cost of the rifles and ammo that M1s make a good stash rifle. I've seen several survivalists bury them in PVC tubes along with ammo for this reason. The only knocks I've ever had on the M1 is that most CMP surplus M1s have had their throats shot out and that the rifle is heavy. I'm big on lightweight and ideally prefer a rifle that weighs at max 6.5lbs before optics and accessories.


It's been about 7 years but I bought a bunch of them from the CMP, all service grades and only one had a throat reading just over 3, all the rest were 0 to 2.5, muzzles the same. I only got one dog in the bunch, ugly wood and blued receiver, sold it at a loss but the ones I kept are all cherry. I am very impressed with the condition of rifles I got from them.

Congrats Kefer on your M-1, looks like it will be a good shooter. Very nice wood too.

Rick


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

kaferhaus said:


> few more


Not only does it shoot but it looks good too.

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

I picked one up back before the DCM became the CMP. It came to the door in a cardboard box and even had the 1297 "Hand Receipt" with it. This was before you could order different grades and just had to go with the luck of the draw on what gun you received. I got lucky and ended up with one in very good shape. I picked up a bunch of ammunition too, but I have never put a round through it. It gets pulled out, cleaned, and put back along with the rest of the guns.

Smitty


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

> but I have never put a round through it. It gets pulled out, cleaned, and put back along with the rest of the guns.
> 
> Smitty


This one will be getting shot plenty... I bought it to shoot in CMP matches that we hold at our club.

Last I owned a Garand was over 20yrs ago. I rarely shot that one as I was traveling the BR circuit back then and didn't have time for much of anything else. Eventually sold it to a friend who wanted to try his hand at HP matches. Like a few other guns that I've sold along the way, it was one that I always regretted letting go.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*Nice Rifle*

I like the finish of that Springfield. It looks to be in wonderful condition. When I was in H.S., the ROTC program had an armory FULL of M-14s. We were issued cleaning mats and instructed in disassembly and assembly of these rifles. I wanted one so badly. That was 10th grade. The next year, the rifles were gone. They were replaced with 03 A3 Springfield bolt guns that had the chambers welded shut. What a bummer. They never let us shoot the M-14s. We did get to shoot some U.S. Army .22 lr training rifles that were tack drivers. But, that's another story.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not much of the military gun type, but do love those!!!! I'll get 1 someday!!!! Nice find!!!


----------



## Ken G (Aug 2, 2008)

Like Smitty I received my Garand from the DCM before it became the CMP. I found the original paperwork from June of 1988 for the shipment of a serviceable weapon, which was guaranteed "safe to fire". It was luck of the draw and you could get a piece of crap up to a national match rifle. I believe you were entitled to purchase one rifle in your lifetime.

The purchase price was a whopping $94.30 plus additional charges for packing, shipping, inspection, rehab, and admin costs bringing the total up to $165.00. I think the waiting time averaged one year and I remember I screwed up the paperwork and waited 18-20 months for mine.

I had a chance last summer to take a club bus trip up to Camp Perry during the National Pistol Matches. We were able to visit the CMP store and fondle a multitude of Garands. Sadly, I was unable to purchase a rifle that day but I plan to pick up one or two more this summer.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

John C Garand would be peacock proud to see how popular his design is some 80 years later. 

Just as proud would be John Browning, who's 90 year old design is still being used as a front line weapon today. The Ma Duece is the oldest weapon still used by the US and has been called "the fight stopper" by our forces.

Rick


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought a garand when we had our DCM club. Each member could buy one, cost $165. Most times they would send you a mis-matched "shooter". 
I sent my money in, and 3 months later hadn't heard anything from the DCM. We called, and my letter was found in their "dead letter" file. They apologized for the delay. Well worth the wait! :thumbup: They sent me the slickest garand I've ever seen .:thumbsup: 

Then, they dissolved the DCM program, and gave us the option of buying the rifles that the DCM had "loaned" us. I bought my 2nd garand, (got the pick of all we had, buddy was club pres.), a M1 carbine, and a .22 target rifle. Don't remember what I paid, but they were cheap. :yes:

Did I mention the cases of ammo we got every year?


Sea-r-cy


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I highly reccomend getting one of these

http://www.fulton-armory.com/cleaningrodmuzzleguidedeweym1.aspx

And one of these

http://www.fulton-armory.com/gascylinderwrenchgarand.aspx

to keep your pretty new Garand in top shape.

Rick


----------

